# Arden Hodgins sermons on 1689 BCF



## Von (Aug 28, 2018)

Anyone listened to these lectures/sermons on the 1689 BCF? Are they any good or is there something similar out there that is better?


----------



## Timotheos (Aug 28, 2018)

I've found these lectures by Greg Nichols helpful:

https://www.sg-audiotreasures.org/gn_1689.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Living Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2018)

Jeff Riddle is currently going through it. https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=911161619466&target=safari

I like this better than what Joe Thorn is doing over on his podcast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Josh Williamson (Sep 24, 2018)

Jeremy Walker has an excellent series through the 1689 Confession: https://www.sermonaudio.com/search....SpeakerOnly=true&includekeywords=&ExactVerse=

Reactions: Like 2


----------

